# Frost on Decoys



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

What can be done regarding frost on decoys. Sat. morning we had heavy frost on our spread that seemed to make the birds not want to fully commit. Is there a remedy?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep them in your trailer for as long as possible......most frost comes right before sunup.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Buy FFD Decoys. They wont frost as much..Just my opinion..


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

nemitz said:


> What can be done regarding frost on decoys. Sat. morning we had heavy frost on our spread that seemed to make the birds not want to fully commit. Is there a remedy?


We hunt with Foots, Higdons, FA's and Pro-grades. They work just fine but Lil and I just happend to be talking about this vaery situation today. Has anyone ever tried a small blow torch to just burn the moisture off when the sun comes up? I am not talking about melting the plastic but use the torch similar to a blow drier on wet hair???

Should work as long as you are careful?

Anyone tried it?

-MV


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Matt Vanderpan said:


> nemitz said:
> 
> 
> > What can be done regarding frost on decoys. Sat. morning we had heavy frost on our spread that seemed to make the birds not want to fully commit. Is there a remedy?
> ...


You would be out there blow drying them till noon!

We have just dryed them off.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You would be out there blow...ing them till noon!


Potential Sig line!


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

You are on the right track. I have seen it done on a Tim Grounds video. Just hit the decoy with enough heat to melt the frost..not actually drying them. Looks like it would work great and would go really quick :beer:


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep 4 or 5 handheld brooms in the blind. If everyone helps, it don't take long to get them dusted off.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Matt Vanderpan said:


> nemitz said:
> 
> 
> > What can be done regarding frost on decoys. Sat. morning we had heavy frost on our spread that seemed to make the birds not want to fully commit. Is there a remedy?
> ...


I have one of those bigger torches for burning weeds, melting ice etc.. I have been tempted to try it sometime.

I would think a small blow torch would take forever. But the big wand torches might work.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I have heard about people using rubbing alcohol and rubbing down the decoys before sunup to stop the frost buildup as well. I dont know if it works or not.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I have heard the torch method from several people and it is supposed to work well. We individually bag our decoys and if we think the frost is going to be thick, we will keep the bags on the dekes right up until the sun comes up. Frost always hits the hardest right at sunrise because the temperature hits its lowest at that point.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Buy FFD Decoys. They wont frost as much..Just my opinion..


 Ya they wont show as much as just plastic decoys.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah rubbing alchohol sounds like a good idea. I don't know what it will do to your decoys but it won't freeze or frost up like water does.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

im willing to try anything, we absoluetly got murdered by the shine today, i dont have an analogy for how bad r dec's shined, but you get the point. :beer:


----------

